# Hi ya'll



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey there,
Halloween enthusiast prop-builder from CT here. Currently building a room full of werewolves. Looking forward to gathering knowledge here!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, CW


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

hey, thanks for the welcome! Hopefully soon i can put up some pics.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Bobbywan (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome from a newbie!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Make sure to post some pics of your werewolves when you finish them.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome CW...................


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, would really like to see some pix of your werewolves!!! I'm a werewolf fanatic!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey, now that I have 10 posts I will get some pics up. One question, aren't I supposed to get notifications when someone replies to my thread? thx


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

here's a link to my dropbox with some pictures...
http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/4097594/1/Werewolves?h=296a6e


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Chickenwire said:


> Hey, now that I have 10 posts I will get some pics up. One question, aren't I supposed to get notifications when someone replies to my thread? thx


I believe that only happens when you subscribe to a thread.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Isn't it great to be able to come to a forum and say I'm working on a room of werewolves, and have everyone cheer you. Instead of looking at you like you're crazy, or asking "Why?". And those are awesome looking werewolves you have there. The young werewolf with the headphones looks like a normal teenager.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

OK- well I just got notification of your reply!


----------



## Chickenwire (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks scareme!! Yes, Young wolf is a favorite.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt forum!


----------

